# 9.2 boss vxt on chevy 2500 hd



## cmlawncare99 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am trying to decide if i want to put a 8.2 or a 9.2 vxt boss plow on a 01 2500 HD chevy with a snow plow prep package ordered out of Michigan. Some guys are telling me that the 9-2 is to much weight for the truck. If anyone has a 2500 HD with a 9-2 vxt let me know how it fits.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I believe that is too large for your truck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A friend has the 9.2 0n his. Just need to kick the wings out a little so they don't scrape the ground.


----------



## cmlawncare99 (Dec 2, 2008)

How do you like your wideout? I was considering one but i havent heard much feedback from guys who have been running them


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Im putting a 9'2 V XT on my 2004 2500HD thursday.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Not that you asked me, but reviews on the wideout have been mixed. The XLS has faired much better. Better yet how about a 810 Blizzard.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Regular cab, or extended? Regular cab, I think you would be fine. I'm not real familiar with Boss. What's the weight?


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

785lbs for the 8'2" V XT vs 842lbs for the 9'2" V XT (plus 75-105lbs for the truck mount)

http://www.bossplow.com/Content/Pdf/PowerV_XT.pdf


----------



## premiereman (Sep 26, 2005)

*Boss v 8.2*



cmlawncare99;658840 said:


> I am trying to decide if i want to put a 8.2 or a 9.2 vxt boss plow on a 01 2500 HD chevy with a snow plow prep package ordered out of Michigan. Some guys are telling me that the 9-2 is to much weight for the truck. If anyone has a 2500 HD with a 9-2 vxt let me know how it fits.


I have a Boss V 8.2 on my 04 chevy 2500 hd and I will tell you that a 9.2 vxt is to much for the trucks suspension. The 8.2 v is the right application for this truck.


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

And I will say I have the 9.2 VXT with a set of timbrens up front. Reg cab truck. Handles the plow great, I wouldn't want it any bigger nor smaller. If you put the 8.2 regular v on and add wings its actually heavier than mine. JMO but I like my set up.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

premiereman;659229 said:


> I have a Boss V 8.2 on my 04 chevy 2500 hd and I will tell you that a 9.2 vxt is to much for the trucks suspension. The 8.2 v is the right application for this truck.


Funny seeing I run a 9.2 with wings and it handles it fine.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

truthfully I love the wideout. I havent had any trouble with it riding up over snow as others have.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Earthscapes;659458 said:


> Funny seeing I run a 9.2 with wings and it handles it fine.


you truck has no suspension modifications and the wings dont drag at all? thats pretty good, usually you need to crank the torsion bars up or add a leveling hit.
also what is your front GVWR? for some reason 4800 lbs comes to mind.


----------



## dhadaway632 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have two 2500HD's they do fine with 9'2" just tighten up the torsion bars.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

my new f350 holds the plow good but when its folded back the blade is about 4 inches off the ground on the corners. So I would think a 2500 wouldnt hold it that well you might have to beef up the front suspension


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

04superduty;660196 said:


> you truck has no suspension modifications and the wings dont drag at all? thats pretty good, usually you need to crank the torsion bars up or add a leveling hit.
> also what is your front GVWR? for some reason 4800 lbs comes to mind.


Timbrens, 4 turns and a salter in the back for ballast.
The wings actually never hit, but the curb guards on the edges do if I take a corner at an unreasonable speed.

Not sure on the GVWR and don't really care.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have no problems...9'2" xt on CC short bed diesel. Have to fold wings out slightly when driving and all is good! 1' extra makes a difference when plowing! IMO


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Earthscapes;660695 said:


> Timbrens, 4 turns and a salter in the back for ballast.
> The wings actually never hit, but the curb guards on the edges do if I take a corner at an unreasonable speed.
> 
> Not sure on the GVWR and don't really care.


as long as you dont have a diesel or crew cab you will be fine on the front end. otherwise you are overloading it by almost 1000 lbs.


----------



## hdcust (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 08 3500 chassis and Boss doesnt recomend putting either of V plows on the truck. In other words they wont warrenty the plow if something breaks.


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

my buddy plows for a company who runs 9'2" on there 2500 chevies no problems......now im looking at going with a western wideout or a 9'2" V with wings on my 2500 dodge reg. cab....please give me feedback looking at ordering on monday from CPW.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

premiereman;659229 said:


> I have a Boss V 8.2 on my 04 chevy 2500 hd and I will tell you that a 9.2 vxt is to much for the trucks suspension. The 8.2 v is the right application for this truck.


My 02 has had a 9'2 Boss on it since new, no modifications at all and it still goes out every storm and have had basiclly no problems. The blade comes off unless it's plowing and what's the big deal about kicking your wings forward a couple inches.


----------



## DaBoss (Dec 6, 2008)

cmlawncare99;658840 said:


> I am trying to decide if i want to put a 8.2 or a 9.2 vxt boss plow on a 01 2500 HD chevy with a snow plow prep package ordered out of Michigan. Some guys are telling me that the 9-2 is to much weight for the truck. If anyone has a 2500 HD with a 9-2 vxt let me know how it fits.


Why not? I have 04' GMC regular cab with a Duramax, I have with it 9'2 V-xT, it handles it just fine, turn your torsion bars up a little and run it! I see alot of them around... so they can't be that bad! Is it good for it? Probably not, But I don't think that there is any plow that does any pickup justice... is there? Answer your question: With the torsion bars turned up a little and maybe some counter-weight in the back of the truck, it won't hurt anything!!!


----------



## EFR Landscaping (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a 2008 F250 diesel extra cab with a 9.2 vxt and a 2 yard sander. Timbrens all around. I am not that impressed with the timbrens , thought the would be better. I havent used it all yet but is sitting all loaded up and ready to go. Front gvw is 6000lbs on my truck . I would suggets some kind of ballast in the back though. when I had it installed the ride home it was raining and the tires were spinning everytime i took off. Luckily I run a sander .


----------

